# Pirate Wanted Posters



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I haven't made anything new for my display in almost a year (health, life, work stuff).

Anyway, this is the beginnings of my first project for Halloween 2020. Since these are just a small part of the new project I'd figure I'd post them here. I haven't decided if I'm going to add a little "dust/dirt" to these or not before I finish sealing them.














































Just some images I found online, enlarged them to 8 1/2 x 11, mounted to posterboard, distressed, painted and coated with 3 coats of a waterproof sealer.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those look really good!


----------

